# A little story of hope



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi ladies ,
Well it's mothers day , and if your anything like me your proberbly feeling a bit  too , so i thought i would share this little story which a well meaning friend e mailed me . 
I hope it shows us all a glimmer of hope .....

The Fern and the Bamboo

One day I decided to quit...I quit my job, my relationship, my 
Spirituality.... I wanted to quit my life. I went to the woods to have 
one last talk with God.

"God", I said. "Can you give me one good reason not to quit?"

His answer surprised me.

"Look around", He said. "Do you see the fern and the bamboo?"

"Yes", I replied.

"When I planted the fern and the bamboo seeds, I took very good care of 
them. I gave them light. I gave them water. The fern quickly grew from 
the earth. Its brilliant green covered the floor. Yet nothing came from 
the bamboo seed. But I did not quit on the bamboo.

In the second year the fern grew more vibrant and plentiful. And again, 
nothing came from the bamboo seed. But I did not quit on the bamboo.

"In year three there was still nothing from the bamboo seed. But I would 
not quit. The same in year four.

"Then in the fifth year, a tiny sprout emerged from the earth. Compared 
to the fern, it was seemingly small and insignificant. But just six 
months later, the bamboo rose to over 100 feet tall. It had spent the 
five years growing roots. Those roots made it strong and gave it what it 
needed to survive. I would not give any of my creations a challenge it 
could not handle.

"Did you know, my child, that all this time you have been struggling, 
you have actually been growing roots? I would not quit on the bamboo. I 
will never quit on you.

"Don't compare yourself to others." He said. "The bamboo had a different 
purpose than the fern. Yet they both ma ke the forest beautiful.

"Your time will come", God said to me. "You will rise high"

"How high should I rise?" I asked.

"How high will the bamboo rise?" He asked in return.

"As high as it can?" I questioned

"Yes." He said, "Give me glory by rising as high as you can."

I left the forest, realizing that God will never give up on me. And He 
will never give up on you. Never regret a day in your life.

Good days give you happiness; bad days give you experiences; 
both are essential to life.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

That's lovely free. Just the kind of thing I need to read today.

Cathie x


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thats absolutely lovely   almost made me   

Thank you for sharing that  

Bekie


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

What a lovely story


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thank you Free


----------

